# New espresso machine - which one?



## olbell (6 mo ago)

Hi 

I currently have a Delonghi Dedica and Sage Smart Grinder Pro.

I am happy enough with the shots I pull but feel a bit limited by the machine (I do use unpressurised baskets). I tend (or try) to make flat whites. I was thinking of spending about £300 on a second hand machine. Am I going to do any better than a Gaggia Classic Pro or a Rancilio Silva (if I found one at that price)?

Thanks


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I would get an original Gaggia classic and modify it, @MrShades is the go to guy for anything gaggia


----------



## ryan1982 (2 mo ago)

coffeechap said:


> I would get an original Gaggia classic and modify it, @MrShades is the go to guy for anything gaggia


Thanks, please can you tell me what years are classed as 'original'?


----------



## Jonathon White (Dec 7, 2021)

Shades of coffee is a good site to look at. It can tell you most things about the Gaggia and is a modding site also.


----------



## fishislander (1 mo ago)

ryan1982 said:


> Thanks, please can you tell me what years are classed as 'original'?


Original is the pre 2018's, there's a new version of classic pro in 2019. I guess depends which you can get your hands on. Gaggia is known for lasting for like 30 years! But yes, Shades of Coffee have mod parts for both.


----------

